# I saw something today, and it really made me mad!



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

You should say something to whoever is in charge and rents out the arena to that moron. I bet they wouldnt be impressed


----------



## alli09 (Oct 23, 2009)

wow, that's pathetic! I would have said something even though it isn't my place.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That is sick. No wonder the horse is so terrified of him...shame.

You must report that. It is very wrong, and hopefully he can be removed, or if the guy has a history with beating his horses, the horse can be taken away from him. That would be much better.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That is awfull, you really should tell on. That poor animal deserves a kind owner who hugs it and tells it sweet things, not whipped and kicked!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Exactly! But the problem is I dont know who that person was, and I dont think he boards there. I think he just uses the arena. If I see him again doing the same thing, I am going to tell the BO.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I personally am the type of snotty teenager that will walk right up to the man and give him a nice big hunk of my mind. I then explain to the person that if I see them continue their stupid acts that I will happily grab my whip and physically show them exactly what they doing to the animal, of course I must demonstrate it on the human just so they get the whole picture.

Not that I've actually done that last part, but I do march up to people and give them a darned good cussin' if they need it.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

samee man will be the one who kicks his wife,i don,t care who,s horse it was i,dstop it explain his fortune to him


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That would be a good idea. Take the whip and give the guy some of his own medicine.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You need to report what you saw to the BO now, not just if you see him again.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

you put yourself in a very dangerous situation by confronting him. take a video on your phone or picture if you can. call the barn owner, figure out who he is and report him to the spca or police.


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree I think you should tell someone, we meaning the people that are for the animals have to speak for the animals.... take pictures, take videos tell the BO, tell someone!!!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Anything happened? Keep us updated, we care!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

themacpack said:


> You need to report what you saw to the BO now, not just if you see him again.


agreed..


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Well I havent seen him after that. How can I even tel someone about him, if I have no idea who he was, or even really what he looked like. As far as I know, he hasnt come back.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Perhaps you remember what his horse looked like? If it had a distinguishing mark? then you could describe his horse and if he uses the arena often the BO might know who his is based on that...like he might know who owned the horse?

That way even if you dont have a good description of the man you might be able to have him idetified by his horse...thats if the horse had anything good to identify by...


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I remember the horse quite clearly. He was a tall, very thick stocky, red/bay roan. I believe gelding. And, he was flinchy. Well.. when I go to pay my board fee, I will tell him about what happened I guess. Hes not there all the time either, so I doubt he'd be able to catch anything.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Next time though, speak up!
He shouldn't think he can get away with this bull****!
Scandulous!!


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

Just be careful if you see him again and go to confront him. When people are that mad, they have a hard time stopping from hitting their horse, to hitting a human. Just don't put yourself in a situation where you will get hurt.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Trinity said:


> Exactly! But the problem is I dont know who that person was, and I dont think he boards there. I think he just uses the arena. If I see him again doing the same thing, I am going to tell the BO.


Even if all you have is a description of the that mand and the poor animal, I would go tell the BO immediately.


----------

